# Windows Media Player stays minimized



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2002)

I've been having a problem with Windows Media Player that I cannot figure out. When I open Windows Media Player, it stays minimized in the taskbar. When I click on it, it doesn't come up. If I right click on it in the taskbar and click either restore or maximize, it still doesn't come up. What could be the problem?


----------



## Nasado (Sep 28, 2005)

i have the same problem is crazy, i reinstalled WMP and it still started minimized and nothing will make it come up

there has to be a solution i wont reinstall windows over this......


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What mediaplayer are you both talking about WMP 9,WMP10 ???

And have you got sp2 service pack insalled??


----------



## Nasado (Sep 28, 2005)

WMP 10 on windows XP home SP2


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you noticed anything else on your PC slightly different apart from the WMP problem??


----------



## Nasado (Sep 28, 2005)

no nothing, i ran a antivirus and spyware, all i did was minimize it and then my pc froze and i had to terminate it in task manager since then it only runs minimized.....there must be some sort of registry entry or something i need to fix, but i dont know


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I believe you have stumbled across a new feature "the mini player" if this feature is switched on,it turns the minimized button's behavior into switching the player into mini mode.. 

To return to the default behavior of the Minimize button, right-click an open area of the Windows taskbar, point to Toolbars, and then clear Windows Media Player


----------



## Nasado (Sep 28, 2005)

gotrootdude said:


> I believe you have stumbled across a new feature "the mini player" if this feature is switched on,it turns the minimized button's behavior into switching the player into mini mode..
> 
> To return to the default behavior of the Minimize button, right-click an open area of the Windows taskbar, point to Toolbars, and then clear Windows Media Player


no thats not it either, this is a serious issue  can you imagine re-installing windows over this? i wont do it, its not fair.

others have had this issue too there must be a fix, the windows website says nothing.


----------



## Indiemasso (Nov 13, 2006)

Got this:

Shaun:

It has simply open off screen if you open WMP so it appears on the taskbar,
right click on it and select move then keep pressing the left and/or right
arrows on your keyboard until WMP appears.

Hope this helps

from here:

http://forums.techarena.in/archive/index.php/t-78239.html


----------

